
Art and Technology: Experiencing Artwork in Virtual Reality - artdiversions
http://www.artdiversions.com/art-and-technology-experiencing-artwork-in-virtual-reality/
======
pinkwolf
this sounds exciting, although i cannot think it could ever replace a real,
live experience to it's core.

